# OT - Question about Insurance in Canada



## Everydaymatters (Jul 8, 2011)

In 2008 I became very sick while in Canada and didn't go to a doctor. Now, knowing more about what happened to me, I know I would have definitely ended up in the hospital. I'm no longer taking the meds that almost killed me, but still worry about the possibility of a medical emergency.

I'm planning another trip into Canada, but I'm on Medicare. What happens if there is a medical problem while I'm there? I know Medicare in only good in the U.S. Will the Canadian hospitals and doctors require immediate payment?


----------



## guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Canadian healthcare plans, which vary across each of the provinces, do *not*cover international visitors. You need to by traveller's health insurance coverage before you leave home, just as you would if you were going overseas. Otherwise you would have to pay for any hosptial or other medical services out of your own resources.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> In 2008 I became very sick while in Canada and didn't go to a doctor. Now, knowing more about what happened to me, I know I would have definitely ended up in the hospital. I'm no longer taking the meds that almost killed me, but still worry about the possibility of a medical emergency.
> 
> I'm planning another trip into Canada, but I'm on Medicare. What happens if there is a medical problem while I'm there? I know Medicare in only good in the U.S. Will the Canadian hospitals and doctors require immediate payment?


Betty: The previous Poster gave you good advice! The Michael Moore Movie "Sicko" has a great scene where he interviews his relatives in Windsor when they are crossing over to Detroit and buy Health Insurance for the US because "it's so expensive there!" :help: !!!

Even if you have to pay for any Health Care or Prescriptions there, lots of Insurance Plans Reimburse you when you get home and Healthcare and Medicine is MUCH Cheaper in Canada! Not sure if an overnite stay is worth purchasing Travel Insurance, Detroit is just across the River!

I got hurt once in Toronto, had to go to the Emergency Room, got Prompt! Service, Cheap Prescription, took only a little over an hour, Total Bill was $135 CDN, Blue Cross Reimbursed me 80% when I got home! In Austin it would have been over $1,000!!!  ) YMMV!

BTW-Ive been told by my Canadian relatives and Americans that had to use the Emergency Rooms in Canada that No-one is turned away for Emergency Care in Canada for lack of Funds, they Bill the US Govt. is my understanding, some kind of Bi-Lateral Treaty between the US and Canada!


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 8, 2011)

guest said:


> Canadian healthcare plans, which vary across each of the provinces, do *not*cover international visitors. You need to by traveller's health insurance coverage before you leave home, just as you would if you were going overseas. Otherwise you would have to pay for any hosptial or other medical services out of your own resources.


Aloha

While I was on tour with Ice Capades I came down with pneumonia in Montreal (I think) and the Canadian system took care of me. Now since this was a very long time ago (76) so the rules may have changed.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you. I'll call State Farm. They insure my house and car, so if they don't sell insurance for the trip, they should be able to steer me somewhere. Yes, one day might not be enough to bother. I'll have to see how much it cost and then think it over.


----------

